# Know of a Calif. RN-to-EMT/B  bridge school?



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2010)

Once again, looking for an EMT-B course which will allow me to bridge (as allowed under Calif state law) from RN license/degree to EMT-B. I am NOT interested in taking the entire course, and I will not be able to pass a physical agility exam; the position I have in mind does not require it. Local schools want to require me to take and pay for the entire class, which is NOT bridging.

(Believe it or not, there are employers who actually say they will take me on part time if I'm certified as a nursing or emergency tech but not as a RN...go figure, I bet they don't pick up dollarbills on the ground either).

Anyone have experience with this or direct knowledge? Looking for something betwen San Francisco and Lake Tahoe, Stockton to Roseville, internet or mail.


----------



## Journey (Dec 15, 2010)

The EMT course is only 110 hours of basic first aid training. There is not enough A&P or pharmacology for an RN to apply his/her college classes to.

If you worked only on your RN license, you and your employer would have to be held to the standards under the BON scope of practice and care. That raises liability and expectations. Also, just because you have an EMT certification does not mean you may not be held accountable as an RN in some situations especially when it comes to assessment.  I personally would only work as an EMT while holding an RN license in a volunteer situation.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you tried simply contacting your local EMSA? It's possible to go from RN -> paramedic by completing a field internship (question 12), so I'd be somewhat surprised if there isn't a similar option for RN->EMT.


----------



## rook901 (Dec 16, 2010)

This may not be exactly what you're looking for, and I'm not familiar with California requirements, but Creighton University Medical Center in Omaha, NE has a 1-week Nurse-to-EMTB program that allows you to sit for NREMT-B.

http://www.creighton.edu/ems/courses/phcemt/index.php

It isn't internet or mail. It's in-classroom with ambulance time, but it's only one week for the bridge. They also have a two-week RN to NREMT-P program, but you have to have 3 years' critical care, ACLS, PALS, NREMT-B, and if you don't get your 50 team lead contacts in two weeks (which you won't), then they'll try to work out something with your local EMS providers to get your contacts.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Have you tried simply contacting your local EMSA? It's possible to go from RN -> paramedic by completing a field internship (question 12), so I'd be somewhat surprised if there isn't a similar option for RN->EMT.


Amazingly enough, there isn't. It's not in the regulations. As for becoming a Paramedic, it's slightly more complicated than doing "just" the field internship. The NREMT-P exam must be passed also. Once licensed as a Paramedic, I would suspect that most of the CE taken for RN renewal would also work for Paramedic renewals. Also, once licensed as a Paramedic, one is automatically deemed an EMT with no further testing required. Incidentally, once Paramedic licensed, it's possible to "challenge" the EMT and get a specific EMT card too... however, the direct challenge to EMT from RN is just not possible per the regs. :wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 16, 2010)

*Ah, back on the thread, sorry*

Thanks for the replies.
Akulahawk, I saw it last year but can't find it now, so maybe you're right. I've emailed CEMSA about it, having had to cal two phpone numbers to get through then press "0" about six times to get an operator to find out who to email to. I will assume you are right and will get back if I find otherwise.
Local community college (CRC) wants me to take the whole course, prereqs as well as direct EMS material, since it has been over five years since I left college...(and six months since I retired from active practice?).
Gevuhlt.

After google: UCLA says this:
https://www.cpc.mednet.ucla.edu/cpc/course/emt-challenge

"If you are a nurse, LVN, physician assistant, or a physician and you want to obtain your EMT-Basic certification, this is the course for you! California state regulations (Title 22) allow you to challenge the EMT exams to obtain certification based on your licensure.

There are strict guidelines regarding this process including standards set for our course.

If you successfully complete the course, you will be issued an EMT Challenge Course Certificate which allows you to take the National Registry EMT-Basic Certifying Exam and State of California Certification".
 Wonder how much that all costs. UCLA wants $295 okus you buy textbook.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2010)

*"Progress"*

Apparently one does not have to actually be at UCLA except for the oprientation and a skills demo.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Dec 18, 2010)

What county are you in? I know in LA County you may be eligible to get your MICN or bridge to paramedic without a class.

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/policies/Ref1000/1004.pdf

Check out section 1-C for the RN/MD/PA --> EMT-P requirements.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 19, 2010)

*County of Sacramento*

Thanks CAWOLF86


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 24, 2010)

*CAL EMSA website , title 22, section 100078*

§ 100078.  EMT Training Program Course Completion Challenge Process.
(a)  An individual may obtain an EMT course completion record from an approved EMT training program by successfully passing by pre-established standards, developed and/or approved by the EMT approving authority pursuant to Section 100066 of this Chapter, a course challenge examination if s/he meets one of the following eligibility requirements:


----------

